# Herbal Remedies for Urinary Calculi?



## Prudchic7 (Jun 12, 2016)

Hello,

My Pygmy show wether has developed urinary calculi and we rushed him in for an emergency tubal cystotomy last weekend. 
We have a few good vets in the area, but they generally specialize in large animals, with treatments being geared to such, mostly using western medicine.
I've heard differing opinions about herbal remedies for UC.
Does anyone have any experience dissolving stones with the herbal tinctures, etc. from Molly's Herbal or Fir Meadow? How about recurrences while using these products?
Any help is appreciated!

Thanks,
Robin
(new here!)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Are the stones removed that caused the blockage? Once they are blocked then you need traditional medicine. But you can give him ammonium chloride on a regular basis. ACV in the water is good. His diet must be at least 2:1 calcium to phosphorus and better off for calcium to be a little higher. And that is total diet including forage, hay and grain.


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

My wether got urinary stones and I did not have ammonium chloride on hand, so I mix up this remedy I found on this site: http://hoeggerfarmyard.com/urinary-calculi-in-goats/

*Home Remedy:* _As stated before, this is an option for treatment of Urinary Calculi. This treatment in no way guarantees the successful treatment of your animal._
½ red onion
Juice from 3 lemons
6 garlic pods
¼ cup vinegar

I can't honestly say it did any good, and even after I got the ammonium chloride my wether still ended up dieing from the stones.

In my opinion, urinary stones are not something to tinker around with. I'd do everything you possibly can to get rid of them as soon as possible.


----------



## Retiredokjusttired (Jun 26, 2016)

I assume the UC is the same as traditional kidney stones. Correct me if I am wrong please.

I have a gelding who is prone to them when the protein is to high...or it may be the calcium. I can not feed him alfalfa. He gets stones.
About 7 years ago his sheath got infected or just inflamed. I went through the gamete of trial and error with my vet. Long story short I found someone who had a horse that did the same thing. She advised me to pull his protein. I did. It improved but did not go away.
I ran across a homeopathic vet that had an article on stones in horses. He suggested Apple cider vinegar and vitamin C. 
I feed this horse soaked beet pulp shreds...have for 15 years. I added and still do everyday ACV. I then crushed up some vitamin C with rose hips and put it in the beet pulp then put his normal feed on it. I don't do the C now...just ACV... for other reasons now.
The acidity in these dissolves the stones. It completely cleared my horse. 
With a goat I think you would have to drench the C. Not sure I would drench the AVC...it would burn their throats. AVC in water works.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Horses and goats calcium to phosphorus level is very different. Horses should have a 1:1 to 2:1 ratio with not going above. Goats need a minimum of 2:1 with a little higher calcium being better.


----------

